# Help identifying new vintage vise



## Mrdouble (Nov 25, 2010)

God was shining down on me (I think) when he directed me to a yard sale. I picked up this vise for 10$. I've never seen one like it and it works very well after considerable cleanup and lube. 
I'm hoping someone has an idea. 

http://http://youtu.be/c-52nfrMizo

Hopefully I can get some still shots in next post

Thanks Mike


----------



## Mrdouble (Nov 25, 2010)




----------



## Mrdouble (Nov 25, 2010)




----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

That looks like a Sheldon.


















.


----------



## TobyC (Apr 30, 2013)

Yep, it's a Sheldon.










Toby


----------



## Wood4Brains (Jul 25, 2012)

Great cleanup job.

Looks like a heck of a vice for $10.


----------



## Mrdouble (Nov 25, 2010)

Thanks for all the helpful responses.


----------

